# Сколиоз - обследование Челябинск



## emelya (7 Ноя 2007)

Добрый вечер уважаемые доктора и посетители форума.
Мне 33 года, муж.. Неделю назад по результатам флюрографии терапевт сказал, что у меня сколиоз. Работа сидячая за компьютером. Болей как таковых нет, есть некий дискомфорт в районе между лопатками и пояснице.

Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, где в Челябинске можно квалифицированно обследоваться и полечиться?


----------

